# ses doigts qu’il faisait claquer par-dessus son épaule



## joli joli

Bonjour,
dans le livre de Boileau et Nacejac _Les visages de l'ombre_ Hermantier vient de savoir que son frère Maxime est mort.

"Il revoyait le visage de Maxime, son visage de l’an passé, déjà bien creusé, mais toujours moqueur, et le geste de ses doigts qu’il faisait claquer par-dessus son épaule, comme pour signifier que les responsabilités n'étaient pas son fort". Maxime avait toujours été un gamin.

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre / voir quel est le geste qu'il fait.

Merci à l'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Peut-être une réponse ici ?
Quant à la position "par-dessus son épaule", c'est pareil. C'est juste que je ne crois pas avoir jamais vu (ou entendu parler de) quelqu'un effectuant un tel geste.


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas très clair pour moi non plus. Peut-être simplement qu'il faisait calquer ses doigts en levant l'avant-bras, amenant sa main au niveau de son oreille (et donc au-dessus de son épaule)


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, c'est ce à quoi j'avais pensé aussi, bien que cela n'ait guère de sens pour moi.
Devant son épaule, je comprendrais. Mais _par-dessus_...


----------



## Philippides

On est d'accord, c'est un peu bizarre.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

D'accord avec vous deux pour le claquement lui-même. Pour ce qui est de l'épaule, je pense à une espèce de rotation en levant le bras ainsi qu'on le voit quelquefois (ou qu'on le voyait) au restaurant.


----------



## snarkhunter

Philippides said:


> On est d'accord, c'est un peu bizarre.


... à moins que le Maxime en question n'ait eu le dos tourné par rapport à son interlocuteur à ce moment-là ? (... message croisé avec celui de *Piotr Ivanovitch*)


----------



## joli joli

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Pourquoi ce geste (que d'ailleurs je n'arrive pas bien à saisir) signifierait que Maxime n'assume pas ses responsabilités? Peut-être il s'agit d'un geste typique de Maxime et que personne ne fait?


----------



## Bezoard

Peut-être fait-il claquer ses doigts de la main droite au-dessus de son épaule gauche et brosse-t-il des doigts son épaule comme pour signifier qu'il se défait du poids des responsabilités qui pèsent sur les épaules.
En tout cas, au fur et à mesure des questions de notre membre sur le livre de Boileau et Narcejac, je m'aperçois que ces auteurs sont souvent obscurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Deux hypothèses :

Il ne claquait pas *des* doigts, mais il faisait claquer *ses* doigts contre son épaule ; il se donnait une tape sonore derrière l'épaule.
C'est peu probable, mais _*son* épaule_ pourrait éventuellement faire référence à l'épaule de Hermantier plutôt que celle de Maxime.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> il se donnait une tape sonore derrière l'épaule.


... Ce serait plutôt un truc de contorsionniste, ça, non ?!
Et je sais bien que Boileau-Narcejac étaient des maîtres du mystère, mais c'est peut-être pousser le bouchon un petit peu loin ici !


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Ce serait plutôt un truc de contorsionniste, ça, non ?!


Ben non, je parle de se donner une tape de la main droite sur l'épaule gauche, ou vice versa. Toute personne normalement constituée est capable de faire ça.


----------



## gvu

Peut-être qu'avec ce geste cherche-t-il à montrer des épaulettes imaginaires, symbole d'autorité, tout comme un officier montrerait ses pattes d'épaule pour indiquer qu'il possède une certaine autorité sur ses subordonnés ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Ben non, je parle de se donner une tape de la main droite sur l'épaule gauche, ou vice versa. Toute personne normalement constituée est capable de faire ça.


... là, je trouve que tu triches un peu !  



Maître Capello said:


> Deux hypothèses :
> 
> il se donnait une tape sonore derrière l'épaule.


Pour moi, les deux ne sont pas du tout équivalents (même si je me représente toujours mal le second, à vrai dire).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je parlais de se donner une tape juste derrière le sommet de l'épaule… rien de bien acrobatique.


----------



## nicduf

Mon hypothèse et ce n'est qu'une hypothèse: je le vois lever le bras au-dessus de l'épaule à peu près au niveau de l'oreille en claquant des doigts, marquant une sorte de désinvolture et de moquerie signifiant "les responsabilités je les fais disparaître d'un claquement de doigts".


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas impossible, mais dans ce cas il aurait été plus correct de dire _au-dessus_ que _par-dessus_, cette dernière locution impliquant une idée de franchissement ou de recouvrement.


----------



## joli joli

Merci à tous, je n'ai pas encore trouvé une solution, mais je ne manquerai pas de la communiquer ici.


----------

